# Profibus DP - Leitungslänge / drahtlos



## handyman (3 Dezember 2008)

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine Lösung gibt einen draht gebundenen DP-Bus über eine Funkstrecke zu erweitern.
Weiterhin bin ich mir bei den Leitungslängen nicht sicher ob die bei Siemens angegeben Längen von Station zu Station gelten, oder für die gesamte Buslänge. ( z.B.: max. 200m bei 1,5 MBit ).
Kann man was tun, um die Leitungslänge zu erweitern ohne die Busgeschwindigkeit zu verringern ?

Danke im voraus .....


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
für Funk-Übertragung mal bei "Schildknecht" hereinschauen ...

Die Leitungslängen gelten für den ganzen Strang. Schau doch mal nach Repeatern ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Deltal (3 Dezember 2008)

200m über Funk.. oha..

Sonst gibt es noch so DP/LWL Umsetzer (OLM), damit kannste halt eine Länge mit einem Glasfaserkabel überbrücken.


----------



## handyman (4 Dezember 2008)

... verstehe ich das richtig, wenn ich nach 200m jeweils einen Repeater setzte kann ich den Bus unbegrenzt erweitern und die Geschwindigkeit beibehalten ??????

.....weiterhin möchte ich nicht direkt 200m drahtlos überbrücken, sondern ein Mobil-Panel auf einem Verfahrwagen betreiben.... Ob ich die Schnittelle zum OP mittels DP oder TCP/IP realisiere steht noch nicht fest. Ich dachte auch schon an eine Mobile-WLan-Panel .....
Der Verfahrwagen kann so ca. 50 - 100m  bewegt werden ( draht gebunden ist nicht realisierbar )

...vielleicht hat noch jemand einen weitern Gedankenanstoß für mich ......


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
beim Einsatz von Repeatern gilt die max. Leitungslänge dann für die Strecke bis zum Repeater( bzw. zwischen 2 repeatern). Bedenke aber, dass diese nicht unbegrenzt hintereinander geschaltet werden können (max. 9 oder 10).

Hast du wegen der Funk-Anbindung mal bei Fa. Schildknecht nachgesehen (nachgefragt) ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hast du wegen der Funk-Anbindung mal bei Fa. Schildknecht nachgesehen (nachgefragt) ?



Hallo,

als Funklösung kann ich auch die *Dataeagle* von Schildknecht enpfehlen.


----------



## handyman (5 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als Funklösung kann ich auch die *Dataeagle* von Schildknecht enpfehlen.




.....danke für die Info, damit befasse ich mich gerade


----------

